
How Christianity shaped the experience and memories of World War I - romanovtexas
https://theconversation.com/how-christianity-shaped-the-experience-and-memories-of-world-war-i-75449
======
romanovtexas
Reminds me of the Book of Genesis recital on Apollo 8. You don't really leave
room for secularism or diversity if you read from the scripture of a single
religion when you are representing a nation of diverse beliefs, or even worse,
humans on Planet Earth.

